# Fujifilm RAW conversion



## Fuji Apple (Mar 28, 2018)

Hi!
I'm new to the forum and as you'll see, I'm very new to both my Fujifilm X-T20 and to shooting RAW.
I just purchased Lightroom 6.14 perpetual (not Creative Cloud). Adobe assured me I didn't need another RAW converter. Now, in LR Develop module my pics are good but when exporting as JPG, they are horribly pixilated. I followed the export settings per an Adobe tutorial.
Can anyone help me out? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 28, 2018)

If they are pixelated, you probably resize them (too much) in the export settings.


----------



## Fuji Apple (Mar 28, 2018)

Thanks Johan. I followed the settings on an Adobe article. I'll have to go back and see how I sized them. Are there specific settings that are optimal across cameras?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 28, 2018)

Fuji Apple said:


> Thanks Johan. I followed the settings on an Adobe article. I'll have to go back and see how I sized them. Are there specific settings that are optimal across cameras?


No, export settings are based on what you want to export. If you export an image for the web, you use perhaps 800 pixels wide, sRGB color space and jpeg. If you export the same image for printing in a magazine, you may not resize at all, use AdobeRGB color space and TIFF.


----------



## Fuji Apple (Mar 28, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> No, export settings are based on what you want to export. If you export an image for the web, you use perhaps 800 pixels wide, sRGB color space and jpeg. If you export the same image for printing in a magazine, you may not resize at all, use AdobeRGB color space and TIFF.


----------



## Fuji Apple (Mar 28, 2018)

Thanks again Johan. I'll try that.


----------

